# Lab tests coming up next week......cytomel question



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I will have labs drawn in a week.

I have been on 25mg cytomel added to my Synthroid for 7 weeks. I split my cytomel dosage. I have always, not taken, my Synthroid on the day of labs. (routinely for 40 years) do i also skip the cytomel on the day of labs? or how many hours should before testing should I not take any T3? Any opinions and experience would be helpful. thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What were your beginning labs prior to starting the Cytomel?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Posted 17 September 2017 - 12:05 PM

Here are my labs from on July 17, on 125mcg synthroid. These have been fairly steady for as long as my doctor was finally starting to test any t3. 3 years out of 42 of being hypo.

TSH 0.852 (.5 to 5 ref)

Free T4 1.06 (.8 as the low end 2.8 upper)

Free T3 2.0 (2.3 as the low end 4.3 upper).

New labs came back Aug 29 (6 weeks on 5mc g of cytomel)

TSH-- 0.274

Free t4 -- 1.05

Free t3-- 2.3

will be testing next week after the 7 weeks of 25mcg of cytomel. Can't say I have felt much different. Maybe sleeping better?


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm interested to see what your labs will show on 25mcgs of t3 have you had any side effects taking the higher dose ??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't take either med prior to your lab draw.


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I have had no side effects. Seem to be sleeping better, and some of the muscle pain seems to be better. blood pressure is still my regular 90's over 50's, and resting heart rate in the upper 40's.


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Is a 24 hour (no medicine) period right for the Cytomel. Thats about what i do for the Synthroid.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's usually recommended to have a 15-18 hour gap between your last dose of Cytomel and when you do labs. 24 hours is a bit too long and might give you a false low reading.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Resting heart rate upper 40s way low


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not necessarily, it would depend on what kind of shape the person is in. Some athletes have resting heart rates in the 30s. It all varies from individual to individual.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I go over 24 hours on levothyroxine and around 19 for Lilothyronine for every lab.

Key is to be consistent.

I've taken med's 8 hours prior to one draw and difference was minimal.


----------

